# Interactive Story!



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

So I thought it'd be a really cool idea if I had heresy members create their own characters to place in a story I write, I think it'd really add a layer of dimension if you knew that that Space Marine making his last stand was your creation or that the Tyranid beastie eating him was pulled from the darkest depths of your imagination. If you'd like to participate in this project (characters can be added at any point in the story but be aware that they'd be moved to minorish characters) then this is what I'd need from you:

Name of the Character:

Age:

Appearance/Race:

Origin Background:

Weapons/Powers/Equipment:

Personality:

Army (Personal Chapter, Kabal, Legion etc.)

Death (If you'd like your character to die in a specific way PM me so people reading won't be expecting it ). 

Plot: Until I have a clear view of the characters involved I cannot divulge a clear plot, so have fun, make the characters and post them here  

I will close off the set of _main_ characters on *9/15*, after that any characters added will have to be squeezed in as minors. Enjoy


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Looks fun*

Name: Brother Col Dasviel, once of the Blood Ravens Space Marine chapter. 

Sex: Mail

Colour: grayish/ green with dead milky green eyes.

Weapons: Teeth, hands, nails.

Personality: Aggressively hungry. But has a slight since of humor. loves eating orphans and their protectors.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Adrian...did you just create a Zombie Marine?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Name: Sister Darana Jeresa

sex: female

age: 35

appearance/race: human Tall with Silver grey hair, cold blue green eyes stern faced and attractive but radiates the do not approach aura.

weapons, Powers, Equipment: A bolter and chainsword no powers.

personality, Dedicated to the god-emperor and does not broke any trangressions against the sisterhood, to betray the sisterhood is to betray the Emperor and there is only one outcome.
however that being said, she does have a soft spot for orphaned children and will do what she can to ensure that they are led to saftey where the carers of the Imperium can look after them and raise them in the way expected.

origins background: Born on Treus IV her family was wiped out when her world was attacked by a chaos warband of The Apostles of Mith Ras. 

She was saved by a sister of the Order of the Bloody Rose and taken to the Orphanage on Orphelia and raised within the order.

She was inducted into the Seraphim squad of her order and is currently the second officer. 

Army: Order of the Bloody Rose Seraphim.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*yip*



Lubacca said:


> Adrian...did you just create a Zombie Marine?


You know it! Oh yea, Oh yea!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

hey zombies are people too....albeit ravenous blood thirsty flesh eating disgustingly half eaten humans...but they are people too lol


----------

